# Connexion Wifi impossible avec OS X Mountain Lion



## OOAntonOO (28 Juillet 2012)

Salut à tous,

Je précise avant tout que j ai fait plusieurs recherche sur Google et sur le forum mais je n ai pas trouver mon soucis, sauf si j ai mal vu, dans ce cas je vous pris de m excuser à l avance.

Comme beaucoup de gens chez fait la MAJ de mon OS X Lion vers le Mountain Lion qui au passage est vraiment bon ! Mais j ai quand même un soucis avec le Wifi chose que je n avait pas avec Lion... Quand j ouvre mon Mac et qu il eut se connecter au wifi il me met 4 fois sur 5 un point d exclamation sur l icône du wifi, je dois donc chaque fois aller dans le para métrage du wifi pour remettre le code de ma connexion pour que cela fonctionne. 

Je présume que seule une MAJ pourra arranger ce soucis ou alors une autre solution existe ?

Merci d avance pour votre aide et vos réponses.


----------



## theflitox (30 Juillet 2012)

J'ai exactement le même problème que toi, par contre je ne dois pas remettre le code du wifi, simplement désactiver et réactiver le wifi plusieurs fois et le réseau revient. Ceci dit ce n'est pas une solution...

Quelqu'un sait d'ou vient le problème?


----------



## OOAntonOO (31 Juillet 2012)

theflitox a dit:


> J'ai exactement le même problème que toi, par contre je ne dois pas remettre le code du wifi, simplement désactiver et réactiver le wifi plusieurs fois et le réseau revient. Ceci dit ce n'est pas une solution...
> 
> Quelqu'un sait d'ou vient le problème?



Je dois au remettre le code 3 fois sur 5, mais pour le moment je dois dire que ça va un peu mieux...


----------



## plion (1 Août 2012)

J'ai eu le même problème. Dans les préférences réseau, options avancées, j'ai fixé manuellement les données TCP/IP. Depuis lors çà a l'air de marcher. Good luck!


----------



## Avenger (9 Août 2012)

Avez-vous déjà testé en supprimant purement et simplement la configuration WIFI et en la recréant?

Sur certaines configurations, j'ai déjà remarqué que c'était une méthode efficace. Merci de fournir un feedback si vous essayez.


----------



## fletch (8 Mars 2013)

En fait Apple ne supporte pas bien le 802.11n. C'est un peu partout dans la knowledge base d'Apple et ça rale 
Dans l'admin de la freebox serveur il faut désactiver le 802.11n, redémarrer et ça fonctionne.
En revanche ça ne règle pas le soucis pour se connecter aux hotspot freewifi car par défaut le 802.11n est activé.
Donc à moi de tomber sur un utilisateur mac qui a eu le même problème et qui a fait pareil, la connexion sera compliquée.
Voilà...


----------

